# BC544 water heater filling



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I had drained down the water system as vehicle was laid up for a few months. I was away in her a fe weeks ago but was unsure how to get the water to flow back into the heater from the main tank. Is it an automatic process? I was hesitant to put on hot water as I didn't know how much water was in the hot water tank. What is the best way to fill from empty? I'm wondering if element will actually start to heat if there is not enough water in the tank?
Thanks
Anne


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Make sure all drain taps are closed, including auto dump
From empty, put some water in the tank, well over the water pump.
Open all sink hot taps and you will hear the water pump gurgling, while pushing water into the boiler. This can take 5 minutes.
When the water is running without spiting from the taps, turn them off and turn on the cold taps and run again, until they stop spitting.
You probably have taps which are both hot and cold, so just switch from the hot to cold position.
Do not open the cold taps, until the hot is running properly, otherwise the boiler will not fill properly.
Now both the hot and cold are running freely, you are sorted and can continue to fill the tank
You need to do it this way, to push all of the air out!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not a major job.
As long as the drain and auto-dump are closed. Just fill and while it is filling run the pump with first of all the cold taps on then after the blast of filling water explodes through them, turn on the hot taps until another blast of splutter explodes in your face,
At this point the hose outside has overflowed, jumped out of the hole and is squirting about in the direction you must take to turn it off.
Squelch back into the van to turn off the taps that are now overflowing the sink where you left the stoppers in. Run into the shower area to be greeted by a full shower, augmenting the water from the hose acquired a few moments earlier.

Simples!


Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry Rosalan, I have had three Hymers and the handbooks have always said fill the hot first.
After reading your post, I rechecked and I can confirm, the hot is to be filled first.
My present boiler is the Truma C6002

This might help, once you select the language, you need to scroll down to about page 9, otherwise you will get German first.

http://dealer.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/trumatic_c/trumatic_c.html


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*BC544 water heating filling*

Hi,As already posted you have to fill the system first,all drain taps closed,turn on the taps until you get rid of the spitting and gurgles,this will automatically fill the hot tank,then turn on the heater, and its done,you do not want to turn on the heater with no water in it as it will damage the heater,and as said check the shower as well if its left on while filling you end up with a wet shower room,regards H.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Anne,

If your heater is the Combi boiler that Grath linked to, then it can be safely used without it being filled with water. It just means that you won't have any hot water.

BTW, if the automatic dump valve (usually a red plunger on a black plinth) won't stay up, it's an indication that the internal temperature is too cold. Turning on the system will allow the valve to stay closed, and if you don't want heat, just trun the thermostat right down.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help. It was one of those situations you don't think of til you're in it! I'm going away on 29th December so will do so with more confidence that I know what I'm doing!
Happy Christmas to all!
Anne


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

To clarify a point, my heater can be run without water. I appreciate that there are some units that could be damaged by being turned on without water and should have stated this in my comments.

Have a good day!

Alan


----------

